# Coughing



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Hi all so I went on holiday and forgot my juice at home.

So I found this shop and got some granadilla flavoured juice from them and since then I cant stop coughing every time I try and take a hit it’s like a first time smoker this crap is harsh my throat starts to burn immediately and my mouth goes all dry and funny now they stated its 0% nic and a 70% VG 30% PG mix.

I can’t find the bottle now, but would still like to know what could cause this and what would be the best way to clean my tank and coil now before I add new juice?

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

If it's the same one I'm thinking of it does the very same thing to me... beautiful flavour but I can't vape it either because it makes me cough!

Just clean and rinse your tank and coil in warm water...


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Perfect thanks for the reply Rob.

I just don't understand why but in any case back to trinity for now.

As far as the flavour goes I have no idea I latterly cant take a hit as soon as the vape enters my mouth its tickets


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Perfect thanks for the reply Rob.
> 
> I just don't understand why but in any case back to trinity for now.
> 
> As far as the flavour goes I have no idea I latterly cant take a hit as soon as the vape enters my mouth its tickets



I managed to vape it for a few hours but eventually had to stop because it really did something to my throat... such a pity because it was the best Granadilla flavour ever!


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Guys, which juice is this? I am really intrigued now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Guys, which juice is this? I am really intrigued now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80717


Exact same experience ive had with it.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80717


Oh, the Creamy Clouds one. I thought it was going to be some exotic brand.

I tried it a while back, very tasty. I do not recall coughing.
However with their new range, the Tropic Thunder juice I tried I was coughing for some reason.

I wonder why and what could be the cause of it?

@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds perhaps you guys could give us an answer?


----------



## MuhammadKhan (5/1/17)

Hi guys. I have also had the exact same experience mine is with 3mg nicotine and at first i thought it was a steeping problem so i left it for a couple of days with the lid off. Well that didn't work now its just sitting there on my shelf collecting some dust lol.


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Oh, the Creamy Clouds one. I thought it was going to be some exotic brand.
> 
> I tried it a while back, very tasty. I do not recall coughing.
> However with their new range, the Tropic Thunder juice I tried I was coughing for some reason.
> ...


I did speak to Al that time because Mine was 6mg... i ordered a 0mg and diluted them down to 3mg and still too harsh for me.

Sure the 0mg will be a treat though yet OP says he also coughed from 0mg...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Raindance (5/1/17)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> From what they were saying they *do not* use koolada in any of their flavours, so I am assuming it's menthol or a different cooling agent you're getting there. As for why it's gross, it gunks up cotton fairly badly I've found. At low, recommended doses (1 - 3 drops/10ml) I don't get much, plus it's very scratchy on the throat. At higher percentages it destroys your throat, like pulling on needles. Cough fest deluxe. Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I've never found it to work. As an aside, koolada does react chemically with nicotine to degrade it, so if you're making flavours with nic it's not that great either. This is fairly slow though.
> 
> edit: Forgot to add that it sometimes crystalizes out of your liquid, and the concentrate itself is prone to this too.



The possible cause?

Regards


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Raindance said:


> The possible cause?
> 
> Regards


I doubt there is koolada or menthol in that juice though? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Have moved this into the "Who has Stock" sub-forum so that vendors can respond.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (7/1/17)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your comments.

As its a soda drink we added a FIZZ to the juice but we have seen that the fizz affects certain people. There is no medical risk at all but the experience is different from vaper to vaper. We have many clients that love the fizz effect as is.

We are reformulating the entire ranges in February with updated recipes. This reformulation is not to fix anything but rather an experience upgrade reflecting our growth over the past year!

We have already reduced the fizz effect on all batches brewed from December 2016 and onwards which should remove the harsh or throat experience some users are experiencing.

Please feel free to contact us and we'll happily replace your bottles. Rob that means you too so you can give it a second shot in one of your REO's!

Thank you for the feedback and let us know if you have any other queries.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/17)

The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds said:


> Rob that means you too so you can give it a second shot in one of your REO's!



Many thanks @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia (7/1/17)

I've had a batch where I destroyed a 30 ml bottle in a day then got it again for December and I couldn't stand a hit. I wonder if we adapt to certain flavours in a specific way then that affects our next flavours? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

